# What kinds of bc tree branches to use.



## Carpenter (Jan 26, 2014)

So I've been wanting to make a couple trees for my shrimp tank and don't want to buy a stick lol.So I am wondering if anyone has any suggestions regarding tree types. I will assume cedar, pine and other evergreens will be acidic and not very good but what about arbutus ? Their branch structure and colour would look sweet. I am open to suggestions before I plunder the forest.

Thanks,
Carpenter


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

Arbutus is fine...I have used pine cedar, oak and maple and cherry with no issues what so ever...matter of fact my plecos have a love for some of my cedar branches. Arbutus is nice cause it has whacky branch shapes etc!


----------



## Carpenter (Jan 26, 2014)

Awesome thanks clownloachlover.


----------



## vicdunn (Feb 12, 2012)

Do you have to dry the branches for a period of time before putting them in your tank?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes, we are lucky on the coast where arbutus trees grow. Arbutus branches are even used safely as parrot and bird perches, which are chewed daily without any negative effects.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

No exact opposite...put them in a tub of water and water log them...I soaked some branches in a bathtub for over a year, drained and refilled the water once a month...if you don't have the patience weight them down with rocks and thread and they will stay submerged in your tank...they may leach tannins into the water which is okay, use charcoal in your filter to help remove them...


----------

